

Show HN: My first startup, Cubical Drift video game studio - NeomCD
http://www.planets-cube.com/

======
jclos
Nice to see some frenchies doing something in that space. The site says that
all the elements are here for a first PC release, do you plan to release an
early demo? Or keep the game playable by contributors (release regular builds
that add stuff)? Or go the traditional route and wait to have a complete
product?

~~~
NeomCD
Indeed, the early "demo" (we call it alpha) will be playable by contributors
few months after our crowd funding campaign. "Non Contributors" will have to
wait for the final product.

------
BatFastard
Just curious, is this a rendered demo? If you started in October 2013 and
actually wrote an engine that could do this in 4 months, its time for me to to
leave software and go into lawn mowing. It looks great, and I like the
concept, but devil is in the details of actually making it work.

~~~
ReyCD
You can see some texts like "concept art" or "actual game footage" in the
trailer. The trailer is a mix of rendered images and in game captures.

We launched the studio in october but we are on the project since much longer.

Just to ease you, the engine is far form being finished! Don't leave software!

~~~
BatFastard
Whew, I have been working on a next gen voxel engine for over a year now. Its
amazing what you can do with it, but due to the level of interaction,
complexity keeps raising.

------
BigGuiGui
Being a RPG and a construction game at the same time, I hope players will have
the possibility to interact with the dungeons' layouts to lay traps for the
monsters to kill them smartly instead of simply shooting them. I love RPG but
I always regretted the lack of interaction with the environment.

------
Datsundere
Looks really awesome. Since it looks like a fighting game, Something like this
could be implemented for multiplayer: each face of a cube is owned by a
faction in the beginning. Then the factions fight to gain the different sides.

Just a thought.

BTW awesome team portfolio. Good luck

~~~
ybaumes
Nice idea, but I am wondering: will too much fight impedes space development?
Space discovery would really be what I'am looking for when playing such a
game. Saying that, I might not be in the set of targeted customer for the
game...

~~~
NeomCD
We see this game more like a rpg than a pvp game, the first gaming hours will
be dedicated for discovery. When the storyline is finished then players will
surely start "pvp".

------
ybaumes
Extract from the website: "While on a planet’s surface, the view out into the
rest of the universe is nearly endless! This means even from the surface of
your own planet, you’ll be able to see moons and other planets in the
distance. To ensure the game runs with a variety of graphics cards, we have
implemented an algorithm of sub-resolution to be able to display a quantity of
blocks a individual graphic cards can manage. " May you elaborate on that
please?

~~~
NeomCD
Not every actual cards can display the billions of blocks we want to display.
So we needed to create specific algorithms to reduce the number of blocks to
display without "cutting" the viewing distance. This means that from every
point in the system solar you will see every planets, allowing you to know
where to go.

------
kremlin
I'm actually really excited about this! Reminds me a bit of minecraft, but
different theme and far more polished.

------
bigbij
How much experience do you have in game designing and developing?

~~~
NeomCD
The dev team has 9 years of developing experience. One of us has 4 years of
experience in gaming development.

------
BigGuiGui
Looks impressive, can't wait to play it !

------
josh-wrale
Reminds me of Hexen and Heretic. Awesome!

------
dgreensp
Stunning graphics. Very cool!

------
JacobH
This looks nice.

------
ybaumes
When will you release the game?

------
ybaumes
Cute!

